# Strange Emperor Scorpion Behavior



## maieutics (Jan 21, 2005)

My emperor scorpion has been acting strange the past few weeks.  It seemed very active and happy up until then.  
After reading hundreds of message boards and other online information, I still haven't figured out exactly what's going on, but I think I've narrowed it down.  
I think it's either:
1) pregnant
2) going to molt
3) sick

The behaviors that I'm noticing are erratic at best and have consisted of the following:
1) what looks to be stilting.  I only saw it twice, and have not seen it since, but it was noticeably different behavior.
2) it doesn't bother to hide anymore, used to all the time.
3) very lethargic.  It hardly moves at all. it used to be somewhat energetic.
4) it doesn't walk normal.  It used to lift it's belly off the ground when walking, now it just drags it (when it does move).
5) it doesn't keep it's tail in the air anymore.  It's laid out flat behind it's body (last time I saw this the scorpion died).
6) it does appear "plumper" than usual and it's sides are white and larger than when I first got it.

I can't really determine what's going on with it and even after researching for a while I'm still unsure. 
Anyone have any ideas, or similar experiences?


----------



## ScorpDude (Jan 22, 2005)

it will either die or moult, keep it warm and humid and give it peace. then just see what happens


----------



## FatalAstro (Apr 25, 2005)

*I am experiencing the same thing.*

Its having trouble walking, looks sick/dying. Doesnt it need strenght to get out of the skin (molting),,this spinifer looks out of energy.
it has still its tail up. I did one more thing to check, i turned him on his back, and it managed easy to tilt back, hopes that is a good sign.


----------



## Black Hawk (Apr 25, 2005)

my HA had similar behavior a few days ago, he couldn't get on to his belly after falling over tho, and he died two nights ago. i've seen scorps hold tails limp but when he didn't get himself of the ground while crawling and had cordination trouble with simple things like eating he died the night after he showed the symtoms. hope ur's pulls thru


----------



## fusion121 (Apr 25, 2005)

It does sound like classic pre-death behaviour.


----------



## loucubanscorpio (Apr 30, 2005)

My scorp seemed fine and all until one night it just sat in a corner and died the following day. It was weird..it was ecstatically running around just days before but out of nowhere it left the earth. It did have its tail down most of the times though so I think this is a deffinate sign of dying. (It also had babies on its back though so that could be the reason)


----------

